# Tiller vs. Center Console



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have owned 2 console boats and 2 tiller boats so here are my thoughts.
If you truly want simple, lower cost, low maitenence and ultra skinny then go tiller. I personally love the simplicity of the tiller setup and the open cockpit makes it easy to move around. 

If you want comfort, and features get a console. If you plan on running open water and long distances the console is nice to have. 

Keep in mind you are probably not adding a console by itself. Most boats with a console include a cranking battery, steering wheel, rigging cable and electronics which together can add up to a good amount of weight. Plus now you have more crap that can break.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> I'm looking to buy a boat to replace the one I had to give up almost 20 years ago when our first child came along. I want a flats boat that is inexpensive, simple to maintain, cheap to run, small enough to fit in my garage (no more that 20' total), and able to get in real skinny (kayak type) water.
> 
> I fully intended to get a boat with a center console, but after seeing all the tiller rigs, I'm having second thoughts. Can someone sum up the pros and cons of each?  Which one better fits my criteria?  How much will a center console add in weight?  Will a tiller set up be hard on a back?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Define inexpensive. That can be a wide range depending on the person.

For a small skiff, it's tiller for me. I have a skull island 16 and the tiller is perfect. Simple, less weight, lower cost, less things to break...the list goes on and on for me. My last skiff was also 16' and was center console. Yes, on long runs it was nice, but it consumed the whole cockpit space and got in the way. I ended up hating it. 

If you're wanting "kayak skinny" I'd definitely go tiller. But that's just one mans opinion!


----------



## rob_hicks (Nov 12, 2012)

i prefer a tiller over a center console for reasons mentioned above ,open cockpit room less weight overall more simple to maintain and if i want to take my outboard off i dont have to mess with steering and shift cables.if im traveling and stay in a motel room i like my motor locked up in my van instead of locked on my transom.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Not to mention people that drive tillers look way cooler than their steering wheel counterparts.......


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't see a console as any more complicated than a tiller, it's still a skiff after all. Complicated is a larger boat.

Would you want a kicker engine tiller or a midrange tiller? The larger hp tillers typically have power tilt and trim and electric start and are easier to steer. 

Not having a console can free up the deck but it wont make a difference if you have a tiller with a center box. Consoles dont weigh much so you are not adding or removing large amounts of weight. 

You could probably fit more people comfortably in a console boat.

Tillers are fun to drive. You can stand, sit and you cant drive from the poling platform on a console boat. You just have to try both and buy what you like.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> I don't see a console as any more complicated than a tiller, it's still a skiff after all. Complicated is a larger boat.


I'm not sure I understand this. Steering cables, controls, tach, etc. all things that a skiff and larger boat would have. Tiller is bolt on...crank motor. Not the same with consoles.   :-?

And the adding/removing weight is a point well taken. If the console is basically a small plastic gabage can turned upside down, then yeah the console weight itself isn't very much. But if you're talking console with jump seat or other accessories, that weight adds up. Especially on a "kayak skinny" skiff.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Go side console on a 18' boat.You have the freedom and space of a tiller.You also have the comfort of sitting down with a bad back.On a side console you can strap a kayak/canoe in the boat.Side console has less weight the center console.My 2 cents


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

When you get above 16' you are no longer a Microskiff in my opinion. That is a boat. I prefer a tiller on a skiff. If you need all the bells and whistles get a bay boat.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> I'm looking to buy a boat to replace the one I had to give up almost 20 years ago when our first child came along. I want a flats boat that is inexpensive, simple to maintain, cheap to run, small enough to fit in my garage (no more that 20' total), and able to get in real skinny (kayak type) water.
> 
> I fully intended to get a boat with a center console, but after seeing all the tiller rigs, I'm having second thoughts. Can someone sum up the pros and cons of each?  Which one better fits my criteria?  How much will a center console add in weight?  Will a tiller set up be hard on a back?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Enough said, get yourself a tiller and be done with it. Consoles are nice, especially side, but for what you are explaining a tiller would fit the profile better..


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > I'm looking to buy a boat to replace the one I had to give up almost 20 years ago when our first child came along. I want a flats boat that is inexpensive, simple to maintain, cheap to run, small enough to fit in my garage (no more that 20' total), and able to get in real skinny (kayak type) water.
> >
> > I fully intended to get a boat with a center console, but after seeing all the tiller rigs, I'm having second thoughts. Can someone sum up the pros and cons of each?  Which one better fits my criteria?  How much will a center console add in weight?  Will a tiller set up be hard on a back?
> >
> ...



good advice !

a few weeks ago,before the hurricane - a client's boat - bad knock in a F25 yamaha,14 carolina skiff,with a center console.
client wanted to repalce the engine - the advice i gave him was drop the console,and go with a tiller -he took that advice,put a new 9.8 4 stroke tohatsu on it,added a set of smart tabs,dropped the console ad filled all the holes in the deck

end result - a very happy gentleman

"less is more"...


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Yep, bump for the tiller. Keep it simple.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> When you get above 16' you are no longer a Microskiff in my opinion. That is a boat.


Oh no you didn't!









;D


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> > I don't see a console as any more complicated than a tiller, it's still a skiff after all. Complicated is a larger boat.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand this. Steering cables, controls, tach, etc. all things that a skiff and larger boat would have. Tiller is bolt on...crank motor. Not the same with consoles.   :-?
> ...


Not all tillers. Some have tachs, ignition, Fwd/N/Reverse, power tilt and trim controls and kill switch in the grab bar.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you plan on adding all of the above mentioned you might as well throw a console and steering wheel in there.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry Swamp. Couldn't help it.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

On my old skiff (tiller) the one main ooint that hasnt been bought up yet is the fact that you have to be in the back of the boat to operate it, which KILLs your draft if your trying to idle over a 1foot deep sandbar.. It pissed me off to no end..
Rant over


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Tiller extension.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

My vote is niether. A side console is the best of both worlds. I have owned several of both center/tiller over the last 20+ years. And now that I have a side console I dont think I would own anything else in a small skiff. It adds minimal wieght compared to a large console. Or a large coffin box for a tiller. And a coffin box with grab bar is mandatory for me with a tiller extension. Those long runs with your back twisted just plain suck. A tiller extension will be in the way if fish off the back deck at all. A center console/coffin box forces you to walk off the center line. Something that can be a issue in a tippy skiff. Thats how I took my first dive from the poling platform thanks to my bud. ;D  A side console is the best of both worlds. It keeps your center floor wide open. Its easy on the back since you face foward. And you dont have to fish/walk around it. Sound like a Lostmen may fit your needs.


----------

